# Keeping rock clean of algae - BristleNose, Other Cleaning?



## PALong3 (Nov 24, 2011)

So I use Texas Holey rock in my aquarium and get tired of cleaning it on what seems like an endless cycle. The algae comes off easy enough - just get tired of soaking in bleach and worrying if I "just can't smell" the bleach or if it is really clean. I went to a local distributor of cichlids who said all I need to do is get a couple bristle nose plecos instead of my raphael's. I had never seen the bristle nose plecos before - not the prettiest of fish - but her tank was clean and hadn't been cleaned for a while.

Any tricks of the trade would be appreciated!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find plants do a better job than BN (I have both). But I also would not try to keep holey rock white.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I use 2 BN plecos in my 75g mbuna tank. It's spotless. All the time. Check the pic in my sig. It's always like that.
Before, I'd grow algae on the rocks, it would turn brown a couple of months later, I'd get tired of it, remove, soak in bleach/water, return. I was cleaning algae off the glass every 3-4 days. All of this was in direct violation of my natural laziness.
Currently, I clean the glass once a month, give or take a week. It doesn't stay spotless, but it's clear enough for my liking.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You could also get a L001,L023,L083 or a Trinidad Pleco.


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

PALong3 said:


> I had never seen the bristle nose plecos before - not the prettiest of fish


Chances are you won't even see him if you have rocks. Mine hides under/behind/in the rocks all day. He must wait until night to come out and attack the glass because it's spotless.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

My BPs do amazing work. The rocks aren't spotless 100% of the time, but they are always close enough. You have to look real close to see any bits of algae on my glass as well. I only briefly clean the glass once a week. Just a spot here and there.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Another vote for a BN Pleco... I have a single, small BN (3.5in) in my 135gal and she does a great job. I don't have very intense lighting so green algae has never really been a problem, however I do get some diatom (brown algae) growth. My tank stays pretty spotless for the most part...

Besides adding a BN, you could try reducing the duration your lights are on and upping your water changes.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I use 2 BN plecos in my 75g mbuna tank. It's spotless. All the time. Check the pic in my sig. It's always like that.
> Before, I'd grow algae on the rocks, it would turn brown a couple of months later, I'd get tired of it, remove, soak in bleach/water, return. I was cleaning algae off the glass every 3-4 days. All of this was in direct violation of my natural laziness.
> Currently, I clean the glass once a month, give or take a week. It doesn't stay spotless, but it's clear enough for my liking.


Yep....you can see the video in my sig line as well and I have bright white holey rocks with one 3-4" pleco and he keeps them clean of all algae. That was even using a quad t5HO on a 75g on for 8hrs a day.

What is funny is he even poops solid white chunks as my rocks break down a tiny bit.


----------



## Fjb6673 (Jul 6, 2012)

Another vote for the bushy nose pleco. I've battled brown algae for a long time and have been thrilled with my bn pleco. Does a much better job than the regular plecos.


----------

